# monkey vs. Tiger!



## Dionysianexile (Apr 4, 2006)

Came across a great video of monkey kung fu master taking on two young tiger kung fu practitioners.  Nobody got seriously hurt, but is a fun video to watch.  Right Click Save as!


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 4, 2006)

Dionysianexile said:
			
		

> Came across a great video of monkey kung fu master taking on two young tiger kung fu practitioners. Nobody got seriously hurt, but is a fun video to watch. Right Click Save as!


Man this guy's got the moves, *no* doubt! Cocky little so and so ain't he though!! Hehe!! A classic 

Respects!


----------



## swiftpete (Apr 4, 2006)

Amazing to watch him move about like that. His tugging move at the end is the cheekiest of them all!


----------



## still learning (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello, That was fun to watch!  Thank-you for sharing this video clip.

Now I know why tigers like eating Monkeys.   .........Aloha


----------



## kid (Apr 4, 2006)

that was so cute.  I want a monkey, and a tiger.  Thanks for sharing that.


Mark


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 5, 2006)

adorable.


----------



## Cujo (Apr 6, 2006)

Great video, thanks for sharing. The little guy does have stones, you gotta give him that.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## bydand (Apr 6, 2006)

OK, I can die now because I have seen everything.  OMG that is funny.  You have to wonder how many times that little guy has done that.  My bet is that he someday becomes Tiger Chow.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

MY EYES ARE TEARING !!! That was the funniest thing I've seen in a long time. Thanks for lightening up my night shift at work. In 6 month's, I bet, the results will be different!


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2006)

Just to show that sometimes strength isn't everything. That monkey really knew what he was doing.


----------



## mantis (May 13, 2006)

that's hilarious
it's funny how the monkey looks sad when the tigers are leaving
lol


----------



## The MMA kid! (May 13, 2006)

Very Funny!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 13, 2006)

The monkey so kicked the tigers ***!!


----------



## Joe Doakes (Jun 23, 2006)

Not to be a snot, but it's not a monkey, it's a very cool ape.

A gibbon methinks....


----------



## pstarr (Jun 23, 2006)

And he's got a set of HUGE cajones!!!!   :lool:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 23, 2006)

LMAO! That was great!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> OK, I can die now because I have seen everything. OMG that is funny. You have to wonder how many times that little guy has done that. My bet is that he someday becomes Tiger Chow.


 
I think that is a pretty safe bet!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

